# Technical drawings



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I like technical scale drawings. I don't rate myself as much of an artist; I'm more of a draughter. My skills are in aliging scale and proportion more than they are art, but I'll see what you guys make of it. You might hate it, some might like it, so whatever. Here's one of my favourites. Its quite large so you'll need to click the link, no point posting it as a picture here.

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd172/Hoodtan/ab2579ba.png

I have more, but this is my favourite. I may post some more.


----------



## negativnein (Jun 21, 2010)

Is this a job or just a hobby for you? Getting paid for this would be sweet.


----------



## cdeuterian (Apr 28, 2010)

What is the flag the ship is flying? Also Lex Rex is a great name for a row of 14 inch guns...


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

It's a hobby. 

It's a fictional country.










Also; Primary Battery: 4 x III Mk 46 55cm”/55 guns (21.6in)


----------

